# Start Over a Recording



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

I was watching a movie the other day and was about halfway through it. I wanted to restart it from the beginning. I had to rewind all the way back. How about a "Start Over" feature as opposed to just the "Resume" feature?

This is something even the horrendous cable company DVR I used had. It would be nice to be able to start something over without having to rewind to the start.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

:up:+1 I hate that as much as when I go to the video store, rent a dvd, and find out the previous renter didn't rewind it. Why don't they put the same "be kind, rewind" sticker on the dvd's that they used to put on the vhs?

Seriously though, that would be a nice feature.

While you're ff or rw, press the (->|) and it will skip to each tick mark. It gets you from the middle of the movie back to the beginning in a few seconds, with 4 or 5 keypresses. It's the next best thing I've found to a "restart"


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> While you're ff or rw, press the (->|) and it will skip to each tick mark. It gets you from the middle of the movie back to the beginning in a few seconds, with 4 or 5 keypresses. It's the next best thing I've found to a "restart"


Sounds as if you have the 30 second skip enabled - my "stock" S2DT skips directly to the Beginning/End when ->| is pressed and you're not in REW or FF.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I forgot about that, but that sounds right. I believe that is the default behavior of the {->|} key when 30 sec skip is not enabled.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

It makes a lot of sense to me. When you start to watch a show that someone else in the house has already started watching, it should offer "start from beginning" and "resume play" as the possible options.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

bcwaller said:


> It makes a lot of sense to me. When you start to watch a show that someone else in the house has already started watching, it should offer "start from beginning" and "resume play" as the possible options.


As stated before in this very thread - the ->| key toggles between Start and End of recorded programs (assuming the 30 second skip feature has not been enabled, the "loss" of this functionality should be taken into consideration when deciding whether to enable 30 second skip). Hitting "Pause" or "Play" will resume play of a paused program.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

Using the skip function is a band aid solution to a simple programming update. Why would I want to start watching something in the middle (or maybe at the very end) and then have to use keystrokes to get to the beginning? To be sure not to see the final scene of a show, I'd have to close my eyes, mute the TV, and then hit a few keys to get to the beginning of a show.

That, or just select "view from beginning" like other DVRs.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

bcwaller said:


> Using the skip function is a band aid solution to a simple programming update.


I'll bite, what buttons would _you_ use to "Go to the beginning" and "Go to the end"? Remember, this is a "simple programming update", which suggests no hardware changes are involved.



> Why would I want to start watching something in the middle (or maybe at the very end) and then have to use keystrokes to get to the beginning? To be sure not to see the final scene of a show, I'd have to close my eyes, mute the TV, and then hit a few keys to get to the beginning of a show.


You have to hit _ONE_ key twice to get to start of the movie (hit it just once gets you to the end). No need to close your eyes, no need to mute the TV, just hit the "skip" button twice. Alternatively, if you are at the end of the show and want to avoid the credits, ads, and other post-show detritus, the left arrow will return you the "Program" menu where you can delete the show (or keep it), resume play, and a few other commands. Subsequent left arrows take you back to NPL, and TiVo Central. Another option is to hit "Live TV" (which takes you instantly to live TV) or "Guide" (which take you to live TV with the program guide displayed). Etc.



> That, or just select "view from beginning" like other DVRs.


News flash - you have a TiVo.

I wish my TiVo did a few things differently, so I made suggestions and then learned how to accomplish my tasks _using TiVo_. You can either learn to use your TiVo or sell it and buy one of the other DVRs of which seem much enamored. Endlessly complaining that TiVo doesn't work the way you think it should accomplishes nothing.

BTW Putting extra buttons on the remote so you can go immediately go to the start or end by pressing dedicated buttons _might_ make this fairly infrequently used function a bit quicker (one button press vs two), but as more and more buttons are added to the remote, finding the proper button for the desired command can become difficult.


----------



## dawgdaes (Mar 6, 2004)

WayneCarter said:


> I'll bite, what buttons would _you_ use to "Go to the beginning" and "Go to the end"? Remember, this is a "simple programming update", which suggests no hardware changes are involved.
> 
> You have to hit _ONE_ key twice to get to start of the movie (hit it just once gets you to the end). No need to close your eyes, no need to mute the TV, just hit the "skip" button twice. Alternatively, if you are at the end of the show and want to avoid the credits, ads, and other post-show detritus, the left arrow will return you the "Program" menu where you can delete the show (or keep it), resume play, and a few other commands. Subsequent left arrows take you back to NPL, and TiVo Central. Another option is to hit "Live TV" (which takes you instantly to live TV) or "Guide" (which take you to live TV with the program guide displayed). Etc.
> 
> ...


I does not need to be a button on the remote but an arrow option on the info screen. Resume playing > restart from beginning


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> I does not need to be a button on the remote but an arrow option on the info screen. Resume playing > restart from beginning


-Press "Info" (1 button press)
-Select desired command (several presses on another button depending on how the new info screen is organized)
Sounds to me more cumbersome than hitting "Skip" twice.

IMO This is a case of "Easy for new users" vs "Easy for experienced users" - having dedicated buttons and/or explicit menus can be easier for new users (especially those who are "manual-adverse"), but with a bit of use (and yes, maybe an occasional perusal of the manual) the "Skip|Skip" technique really is easier - it involves fewer keypresses and the pressing of one button vs two or more.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

Wayne, 

This is the "TiVo Suggestion Avenue" forum in case you did not notice. People like me post things here called "suggestions" to make the TiVo better. These are not complaints. Nobody here is saying your precious TiVo is horrible and nobody is looking at these are problems so horrible that they want to get another DVR. Just because you are a power user who knows every keystroke combination does not mean that everyone else is or knows everything.

Just because it has always been a certain way does not mean that way is the best. I'm sorry that you see TiVo as perfect and can't imagine a world where others think that it could be improved through simple small changes.

If these were posted in another forum, then by all means degrade the posters and tell them how easy it is to solve the problem by doing what you tell them to.

I did RTFM by the way.

And if you bothered to pay attention to these posts, nobody ever said a thing about adding a button to the remote. I've never seen software that can reconfigure a hardware remote like the TiVo's, but if you even think that is possible, more power to you.

What the people are saying is that when you select the show now, you see options to resume, delete, save to VCR, etc. The suggestion is to add one more option of "play from start" to that list. Simple, easy, and intutive.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

OK, time out guys. There's no need for flames. You guys are talking somewhat at cross purposes, and to some extent it is because neither of you has been quite explicit in your posts. I don't mean any insult at all by that, it's just you are on sightly different wavelengths and so trying to argue about different scenarios. Don't get angry just because the other person misunderstood what you were trying to say.

1. Although I don't find this to be a big issue, it would indeed be a very simple programming step to add a <Start from Beginning> entry in the program entry menu. Note <Copy to VCR> will do the same thing with one additional step.

2. Even if you start with the program in somewhere in the middle, you don't have to rewind the Tivo to get back to the beginning once you have started watching it. As already mentioned, the <Skip> button pressed twice in quick succession will take you to the very beginning of the program unless you have 30 second skip enabled. In that case, pressing << and then pressing <Skip> will jump back 15 minutes each time you press the <Skip> key.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe Tivo doesn't include such a menu option because adding option after option can become cumbersome on the screen and only end up taking you deeper and deeper into menus. I think, and I believe many others do as well, that they've included the most used options in the menus. Other smaller features are included in the button presses and other little tricks. BTW, I don't think you need to be a 'Power User' to know how to use the Skip to End button. I'm sure you think this is a good suggestion, as do all of the people who have made the hundreds of other suggestions for new features on this forum. Tivo can't implement every one of them without bogging down the system beyond use. They likely decide not to add such a feature since the same objective can be reached just as easily as the system is already set up.


----------

